# Georg Philipp Telemann



## SPR

Well now... looks like I have to make a new thread here....

I just finished listening to the 'Quatuors Parisiens' (TVW 43) 1-6 for the first time. Nice.

I am a little stunned to read the following statement on Wiki: "Often described as the most prolific composer in history..."

Really? I barely know the man. Looks like I have some work to do.

SO - anyone have any comments on 'Tafelmusik'. That could be the next thing I look to add to the queue. Laugh... those Germans... they have no shame when it comes to smashing nouns together to make new words. You know... 'Götterfunken' and all that... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_Philipp_Telemann


----------



## Mark Harwood

I have the Tafelmusik played by Musica Amphion on the Brilliant label, & enjoy it for its freshness, vitality and variety. Telemann's music gives me lots of pleasure, but I feel that if I'd heard the Paris quartes first I may never have followed up my interest in this first-rate composer; so far, they just don't grab me like many of his other works do.
There's a 5-CD set on Capriccio that's well worth a look.


----------



## jhar26

I agree with Mark. I have the Musica Amphion set of *Tafelmusik* too and if you like baroque music you'll definitely enjoy that one.


----------



## SPR

Mark Harwood said:


> I have the Tafelmusik played by Musica Amphion on the Brilliant label, & enjoy it for its freshness, vitality and variety. Telemann's music gives me lots of pleasure, but I feel that if I'd heard the Paris quartes first I may never have followed up my interest in this first-rate composer; so far, they just don't grab me like many of his other works do.
> There's a 5-CD set on Capriccio that's well worth a look.


Well now - isn't *that* good news! You mean it gets better? 

To be honest, by the end of that set of quartets, I was getting a little bored. They are lovely, but after about 90 minutes - it started to get a little repetetive or perhaps my ears were getting tired.

jhar - is this the set you have?

4 discs, $18 bucks. Thats very reasonable.
http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Tafe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1226958745&sr=1-1


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> jhar - is this the set you have?
> 
> 4 discs, $18 bucks. Thats very reasonable.
> http://www.amazon.com/Telemann-Tafe...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1226958745&sr=1-1


Yep - that's the set both Mark and I have. It's very good and not repetitive at all. It includes suites, trios, concertos, etc.


----------



## Weston

I love Telemann music. I'm afraid with so many pieces and so many different ways of cataloging them, I loose track of what I already have and they all start to blend together -- though they are no more repetitive than any other baroque. (I never bought into the old saying that Vivaldi wrote one great concerto -- 500 times.)

My favorite Telemann piece (that I have heard of course) is something about a Suite for flute (or two flutes, 2 oboes, bassoon) and continuo in some key or other. The trouble is I can never find it, not sure if it's in my collection now, even. That's one good thing you can say about pop music - you can at least remember the the names of the pieces. 

Anyway, if you happen upon any of the suites for various instrument combinations outside of Tafelmusik (a.k.a overtures), they are quite good too. The man was brilliant.


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Weston said:


> (I never bought into the old saying that Vivaldi wrote one great concerto -- 500 times.)


I do  And, at least for me, it applies to Telemann, too, except the Tafelmusik and the Passions. Also, being a huge Bach fan, Telemann seems far inferior by comparison.


----------



## SPR

I just got my set of tafelmusic in. Going to give it a listen....

(rubbing hands together in greedy anticipation...)

I see, by the way, that this is on the 'Brilliant Classics' label... these people (again) appear to put out some quality product at very attractive prices.


----------



## SPR

I am very much digging tafelmusik.


----------



## jhar26

SPR said:


> I am very much digging tafelmusik.


Cool, I'm glad you do.


----------



## SPR

*Tafelmusik*

SO over the last week I have listened to all of Telemans Tafelmusic a several times. For me, thats quite a bit, since there is about 4.5 hours of it.

It really is very good. I particularly like the concertos and quartets that feature trumpet and oboe. I hate to use the term 'light'... perhaps ebulliant or bouyant is more accurate, but it is not too overwhelming and does indeed make fantastic 'table music'. There is just enough Dolce/Adante/Grave pieces to keep it from wearing you down. The ever present harpsichord throughout does (to me) get a little challenging - but I can see this is going to become one of the pieces of music that I will reach for often.

It made for a fantastic background to our Thanksgiving day festivities, and you can just let the entire thing play straight through.

Anyone else think that the first Quartet in part 1 (G major) sounds quite a bit like Handels Royal Fireworks or Watermusic? Not as majestic no doubt, but to me it seems quite similar.


----------



## Jaime77

*help with Telemann please!*

Hi there,

I wonder if anyone can help. I have this CD of Telemann's complete Trio sonatas for violin, flute and BC and also Oboe, recorder and BC. It is on a double CD on the Brilliant Classics label and the performers are Biondi and Tripla Concordia...

Does anyone else have it? If you do or you have the following Trio Sonata by Telemann - TWV 42 d10 could you tell me what key is it in? I got this Cd from a friend and I found the info on Amazon as well as two other sites but it says it is in D Major but just listen to it. It is clearly in a Minor key. (This is what you would call a definition of ****  )

Maybe you know why it is misnamed. Did Telemann do things like this? Maybe you have a CD booklet explaining.

A bit of a curiosity.

Thanks!

Jai


----------



## Artemis

jaibyrne said:


> If you do or you have the following Trio Sonata by Telemann - TWV 42 d10 could you tell me what key is it in?


Key = D Minor.

See here


----------



## Jaime77

Ah.. so a misprint that was on a few sites. Must have copied it around. I never thought of finding it on another release. Thanks Artemis. I don't know if you a Baroque fan but it is really great stuff.


----------



## Artemis

jaibyrne said:


> I don't know if you a Baroque fan but it is really great stuff.


Yes I am. I have tons of it. Telemann is one of my favourites.


----------



## SPR

I am still in love with Tafelmuzik.

If that is not an artistic ejaculation of the highest order... well then I dont know what is.


----------



## clavichorder

*The new Telemann fan page*

Since I can't find the old one. Perhaps my favorite earlier composer after CPE Bach, and I'm just getting started with him. I'm learning first keyboard Fantasias(Fantasies?) in D major/B minor and D minor/not sure yet, nice little irregular pearls that they are. I almost consider Telemann the definition of baroque, he's the poster composer for me of that period, and don't be offended, I still love Bach, Handel, Vivaldi, Corelli, Purcell and others, its just that to me Telemann is what baroque is all about.

Taffelmusik in B flat major, the overture suite is what first got me really into Telemann. I heard Ton Kupmann(spelling his name phonetically) perform it live at the Seattle symphony and almost liked it better than the CPE Bach they performed.

I'm also a huge fan of his flute/recorder fantasias, being a recorder player. I'll eat up any Telemann you throw my way.


----------



## clavichorder

Here's the real Telemann thread. If only I'd scanned a few more pages!


----------



## Weston

My favorite Telemann piece is his Suite for flute (or recorder) in A minor. For some reason I enjoy the transverse flute a bit more than the recorder. The recorder can sound wonderfully lacy and antique, but often sounds out of tune to me. I wonder why.

I almost wish Telemann had not been so prolific. I have trouble remembering and cataloging specific pieces. Some CD's will call a piece part of Tafelmusik, while another will just call it a sonata, and still another may put a TWV number along with it. It's very frustrating.


----------



## joen_cph

Choosing only one Telemann recording, based on the limited knowledge I have of his works, it would be this - very varied and catchy pieces, excellently played and worthy to supplement, say, the Bach and Vivaldi orchestral classics:









(photo from the web)


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

Nice thread. I enjoy Telemann's music. I think he was particularly fine when it came to instrumental music, be it the multi-movement concerto, orchestral suites or various chamber pieces such as trios and quartets. The record label CPO is releasing his violin concertos under Elizabeth Wallfisch (Baroque violin) with a period instrument band. Also on that label features numerous of his vocal music, in particular cantatas and passions (all done by period instrument groups).

I cannot help but reiterate how wonderful these pieces come through under experienced HIP bands.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Telemann was the most favorite German composer at his time, even more than Handel (If we take he was really a German but later inspired by Italian and English music), It's a shame that his music had been forgotten for a long time. 

I love his Concerto for Viola, his most famous and one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

clavichorder said:


> I'm also a huge fan of his flute/recorder fantasias, being a recorder player. I'll eat up any Telemann you throw my way.


I have this :










his sonatas for two recorders (without bass continuo), played by Michala Petri and Elisabeth Selin for RCA, CD released 1990. Well, I'm not a recorder player and can not say anything about this recording, but always enjoy listening to these sonatas.


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Tafelmusik right now. Very relaxing music. Definitely a Vivaldi influence (but lighter) as probably most Baroque is influenced by Vivaldi, Corelli, and etc. I love the cd cover artwork. I also hear some Classical Era sounds.


----------



## clavichorder

So many good ouverture suites, its unreal.


----------



## neoshredder

clavichorder said:


> So many good ouverture suites, its unreal.


Yeah it's beautiful. Love the flute sound. The harpsichord is always nice as well. The last hints of Baroque before the Classical Era takes over.


----------



## Lukecash12

BuddhaBandit said:


> I do  And, at least for me, it applies to Telemann, too, except the Tafelmusik and the Passions. Also, being a huge Bach fan, Telemann seems far inferior by comparison.


That's funny, my friend, because Bach actually seems more idiosyncratic than Telemann to me.


----------



## neoshredder

Good time to bump this thread as Brilliant Classics just came out with a 8 cd boxset of Telemann's Overtures at a budget price. Clavichorder would love this.


----------



## presto

SPR said:


> To be honest, by the end of that set of quartets, I was getting a little bored. They are lovely, but after about 90 minutes - it started to get a little repetetive or perhaps my ears were getting tired.


We often get complete sets of works on CD's like complete Opus numbers.
But I would imagine it was never intended we should listen through the whole set in one sitting.
I think it's a bit unfair to do so especially if the works are all scored the same.
I'll often play a couple of Paris Quartets move on to a Recorder Sonata and perhaps end with a Concerto or two.
I never tire of Telemanns amazing invention.


----------



## Lukecash12

Right now I'm enjoying one of his most charming cantatas. This time around he didn't take it very easy on the flute player. And the recitative is marvelous, even better than Bach's recitatives in my opinion, because his turns are at times more modally and tonally novel, and spaced better too. The lilting melody really does give compliments to the period between late Baroque and Classical (the Rococo).






http://erato.uvt.nl/files/imglnks/u...-gs11-08-1-13m_Seele__lerne_dich_erkennen.pdf


----------



## realdealblues

I don't know much Telemann, but I heard the Darmstadt Overtures (Suites) recording with Helmut Muller-Bruhl on Naxos years ago and remember really loving it. 

I've been getting more into Baroque age classical lately and I just picked up the 29CD Telemann Edition from Brilliant Classics and am looking forward to diving into it.


----------



## bigshot

I got that set recently. Telemann is OK, but he's no Vivaldi or Handel. There is some good stuff in that box to be sure... But an awful lot of it is hooty hoot toodley toot background music for while you eat dinner.


----------



## realdealblues

I don't listen to music when I eat dinner. I'm old fashioned...Telemann (and Baroque music in general) is perfect for Sunday mornings, reading an actual Newspaper on the front porch while having a cup of coffee or tea in the crisp autumn air


----------



## neoshredder

bigshot said:


> I got that set recently. Telemann is OK, but he's no Vivaldi or Handel. There is some good stuff in that box to be sure... But an awful lot of it is hooty hoot toodley toot background music for while you eat dinner.


You are free to your opinion but your opinion is WRONG! I don't know how to rank them but Telemann is one of the Composers I listen to most.


----------



## bigshot

Can you recommend something to me. I have thirty CDs of Telemann in this set and all that keeps coming up in rotation is flutophone tootles. Is there anything like Haydn's Concerto Gosso op 6 or Vivaldi's Chamber Concertos?


----------



## neoshredder

Tafelmusik is great. I'm sure you got that one though. Also enjoying his Trumpet Concertos.


----------



## bigshot

I'll check them out right now.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I got that set recently. Telemann is OK, but he's no Vivaldi or Handel. There is some good stuff in that box to be sure... But an awful lot of it is hooty hoot toodley toot background music for while you eat dinner.

You gotta get the right stuff by Telemann:



















His violin concertos are more than lovely... especially performed by Elizabeth Wallfisch. The same label (CPO) also released a marvelous recording of his trio sonatas. I just got two Telemann discs in the mail today... the 12 Fantasies for Solo Cello and the Fantasies for Solo Violin (the latter performed by Rachel Podger). Both discs are stunning... among the finest Baroque instrumental works. Of course Telemann was especially fine as a vocal composer... I have long liked any number of his cantatas and oratorios. Is he on the level of Bach? Of course not... who is? Is he equal to Vivaldi or Handel? Again I would place Handel within my top-ten. I enjoy dozens of composers from the Romantic era... but few are on the level of Wagner, Schubert, or Brahms. On the other hand... Telemann most certainly ranks among the top-ten Baroque composers and is worth getting to know better.


----------



## bigshot

I'm at square one with Telemann right now, so I'm not going to go horizontal with more versions yet. I'm listening tothe trumpet concertos right now and the faster movements are quite good. Nothing to compare to Mozart's horn concertos, but at least now I don't think this box is a complete wash. I'll check out the violin stuff next.


----------



## Cheyenne

I second the CPO complete violin concertos - some of the best work by Telemann I've heard. There is also this: 







It's a great way to get to know him, a 3 CD set that contains separate collections of concertos and overtures by Telemann played by different ensembles. The stuff for trumpet is especially exciting. And, as a bonus, you can find it for a budget price. 
On a separate note, does anybody have any comments on the 8-CD overture set with Patrick Peire? If it's any good I may think about getting the Telemann Edition myself.


----------



## clavichorder

bigshot said:


> I'm at square one with Telemann right now, so I'm not going to go horizontal with more versions yet. I'm listening tothe trumpet concertos right now and the faster movements are quite good. Nothing to compare to Mozart's horn concertos, but at least now I don't think this box is a complete wash. I'll check out the violin stuff next.


I recommend the overture suites. They are a mixed bag for those who don't care for as many aspects of Telemann's style, but there are certain Overtures from the suites in the minor keys that make good use out of the minor keys. I know some great ones in D major, E minor, and B minor. Often, there will be very nice dance movements following the overtures in the suite.

And I will repeat what others have said: Tafflemusik is a great set and what better kind of piece from tafflemusik is there than the overture suite? Perhaps his most brilliant instrumental piece I've yet heard is the Overture Suite from Tafflemusik in B flat major. I first heard Ton Koopman perform this work live and listened with an open mind and readily began to rethink Telemann, and now I thoroughly enjoy plenty of works of his that aren't as good as that beautiful piece.


----------



## Lukecash12

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I got that set recently. Telemann is OK, but he's no Vivaldi or Handel. There is some good stuff in that box to be sure... But an awful lot of it is hooty hoot toodley toot background music for while you eat dinner.
> 
> You gotta get the right stuff by Telemann:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His violin concertos are more than lovely... especially performed by Elizabeth Wallfisch. The same label (CPO) also released a marvelous recording of his trio sonatas. I just got two Telemann discs in the mail today... the 12 Fantasies for Solo Cello and the Fantasies for Solo Violin (the latter performed by Rachel Podger). Both discs are stunning... among the finest Baroque instrumental works. Of course Telemann was especially fine as a vocal composer... I have long liked any number of his cantatas and oratorios. Is he on the level of Bach? Of course not... who is? Is he equal to Vivaldi or Handel? Again I would place Handel within my top-ten. I enjoy dozens of composers from the Romantic era... but few are on the level of Wagner, Schubert, or Brahms. On the other hand... Telemann most certainly ranks among the top-ten Baroque composers and is worth getting to know better.


The more you post, the more jealous I am of your collection.


----------



## presto

Just of interest, Telemann is this weeks composer on BBC radio 3, I'm enjoying it very much!


----------



## Norse

I should listen to more Telemann. One of the things I'm enjoying so far:

Jordi Savall as soloist in Overture and Suite i D Major.






Also recorded with a couple more Telemann works on this one:


----------



## Novelette

I've often enjoyed Telemann's Horn and Violin Concertos.

For such a masterful and prolific composer, it's surprising that his music isn't more frequently performed. Perhaps not always the most interesting music, still, it is never second-rate.


----------



## presto

I often find Telemann’s instrumental works more interesting than Vivaldi, they are always more extended and somehow more satisfying.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

*Georg Philipp Telemann (1681 - 1767)*

Is this the first guestbook for Telemann?

An excellent composer who should not be underappreciated.

Here some thoughts to start off the thread:






I love that Largo, makes you want to sing along.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Gosh!

It would be astonishing if this wonderful composer has been previously overlooked on the guestbook. He lived for over 80 years, wrote heaps and heaps of good (and some very good) quality music that forms a bridge between Baroque and Romantic music, was godfather to CPE Bach, and so on

there are thousands of works by him - dip in and explore


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Headphone Hermit said:


> Gosh!
> 
> It would be astonishing if this wonderful composer has been previously overlooked on the guestbook. He lived for over 80 years, wrote heaps and heaps of good (and some very good) quality music that forms a bridge between Baroque and Romantic music, was godfather to CPE Bach, and so on
> 
> there are thousands of works by him - dip in and explore


Apparently, this is the first guestbook post. I think Telemann is very angry now:









I love his use of flutes, he did a lot to bring French music into the German realm. I'd also add that he also wrote some brilliant music. An extremely skilled and imaginative instrumentalist as well.


----------



## Trout

I think you missed this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html.

I don't blame you if you tried looking for one using the infamous TC search engine.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Trout said:


> I think you missed this thread: http://www.talkclassical.com/3812-georg-philipp-telemann.html.
> 
> I don't blame you if you tried looking for one using the infamous TC search engine.


Yep, I did use the search engine and found nothing . Oh well, the last post there was in 2009 I believe. I'd also like to mention the humourous way I first heard Telemann - I had some classical files on my computer and some of them were baroque. So I put one Adagio on and was sure it was by Bach. But the title read: 'Telemann' - I thought it was the name of a radio station! I was quite annoyed by it not saying Bach, being of such high quality. But Telemann wasn't a radio station, hehe.


----------



## presto

Headphone Hermit said:


> Gosh!
> 
> It would be astonishing if this wonderful composer has been previously overlooked on the guestbook. He lived for over 80 years, wrote heaps and heaps of good (and some very good) quality music that forms a bridge between Baroque and Romantic music, was godfather to CPE Bach, and so on
> 
> there are thousands of works by him - dip in and explore


You could spend a lifetime exploring his output, a remarkable composer, dare I say far better than Vivaldi!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Telemann's trio sonatas are excellent imo.

Comments on the movements: that slow 3rd movement is great. Love those flute parts.

4th movement: whoa, which techniques are these? Creative use of the instruments! A very folky tune, excellent.


----------



## MagneticGhost

In honour of finding this thread near the top of the heap. I'm dipping into his Paris Quartets from my Vivarte boxset.

I played some Telemann in my youth but I couldn't for the life of me tell you what. I think it was some Concerto Grossi. 
Anyway these pieces playing into my ears right now are very playful and enjoyable thus far


----------



## tdc

presto said:


> You could spend a lifetime exploring his output, a remarkable composer, *dare I say far better than Vivaldi!*


You could say it, but you would be wrong.


----------



## hpowders

Just think of the influence Telemann had on generations of composers.


----------



## Bulldog

tdc said:


> You could say it, but you would be wrong.


There's no right or wrong, just preferences, and my preference is strongly for Telemann.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Just think of the influence Telemann had on generations of composers.


Telemann is sort of like the Haydn of the baroque era . They also share the excellent trait of humour.


----------



## KenOC

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Telemann is sort of like the Haydn of the baroque era . They also share the excellent trait of humour.


Brilliant's "Telemann Edition" has 29 CDs and is advertised as a "good introduction" to his work. Had to snort just a bit at that. :lol:


----------



## tdc

Bulldog said:


> There's no right or wrong, just preferences, and my preference is strongly for Telemann.


I can't argue with that, just as I strongly prefer Vivaldi. I do think it is incorrect to say Telemann was a far better composer, both composers were prolific and both were influential. Neither is far better than the other. Though I think it is fair to say Vivaldi's music was more influential on Bach's music and I would argue on Western music as a whole.


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Telemann is sort of like the Haydn of the baroque era . They also share the excellent trait of humour.


A rather foreign trait on TC at times!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Favourite Tafelmusik recordings? Been thinking of the Harnoncourt and the Goebel sets - any preferences?


----------



## violadude

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Telemann's trio sonatas are excellent imo.
> 
> Comments on the movements: that slow 3rd movement is great. Love those flute parts.
> 
> 4th movement: whoa, which techniques are these? Creative use of the instruments! A very folky tune, excellent.


Wow, thank you for bringing this piece to my attention, HBC. I liked it a lot. The rhythm in the 3rd movement was pretty interesting. I had fun figuring out what rhythmic units each instrument was playing.

By the way, the technique you are asking about (I'm assuming you mean the beginning sound) is called ponticello. When you play a string instrument with the bow very close to the bridge (the wood part that holds up the strings and keeps the tension) it creates that glassy sound.


----------



## aleazk

The fourth movement:  I never heard a baroque piece with such use of sul ponticello.

Sounds like modern music, or even a distorted electric guitar . Certainly Telemann was trying to recreate some folk-like sound with that. Very cool.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

violadude said:


> Wow, thank you for bringing this piece to my attention, HBC. I liked it a lot. The rhythm in the 3rd movement was pretty interesting. I had fun figuring out what rhythmic units each instrument was playing.
> 
> By the way, the technique you are asking about (I'm assuming you mean the beginning sound) is called ponticello. When you play a string instrument with the bow very close to the bridge (the wood part that holds up the strings and keeps the tension) it creates that glassy sound.


Dear violadude, very happy you enjoyed this piece . Telemann's music is very well-crafted, witty and optimistic. He can be dramatic when he wants to as well.

By the way, Telemann's Trauer Actus is also an interesting piece:






I remember hearing some other samples of the work and they sounded great too.


----------



## southwood

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Dear violadude, very happy you enjoyed this piece . Telemann's music is very well-crafted, witty and optimistic. He can be dramatic when he wants to as well.
> 
> By the way, Telemann's Trauer Actus is also an interesting piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember hearing some other samples of the work and they sounded great too.


Trauer Actus is the piece which made me finally love Telemann. Trauer Actus is a masterpiece.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

southwood said:


> Trauer Actus is the piece which made me finally love Telemann. Trauer Actus is a masterpiece.


I'll need to get around to getting this piece sometime. So far, of Telemann's vocal works, I own the Matthäus-Passion (1746) and find that piece to be excellent as well.


----------



## southwood

I have a superb recording by Cantus Cölln dr.Konrad Junghänel, on the harmonia mundi label.


----------



## Alypius

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Favourite Tafelmusik recordings? Been thinking of the Harnoncourt and the Goebel sets - any preferences?


HaydnBtC, I know of two magnificent sets of the Tafelmusik. Probably the best is by the Freiburger Barockorchester, _The Complete Tafelmusik: Georg Phillip Telemann_ (Harmonia mundi, 2010), which is a 4CD set. Exurberant playing and wonderfully recorded. This unfortunately got overshadowed because at almost the same time, the older set by the Musica Antiqua Koln (Arkiv, 2010) was reissued at a much discounted price (only $11 at some Amazon sellers). It too is magnificent. You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Thanks for the tip, Alypius. I've actually listened to the samples, and must say that Musica Amphion's set on Brilliant sounds a bit better to me subjectively than the Antiqua Köln set. It seems to be a bit more spontaneous and lively, imo.


----------



## Alypius

HaydnBtC, my own experience with Brilliant recordings has been mixed. Sound quality is an urgent issue for me. And doing recordings of early music or Baroque is always tricky (e.g. recorders are quiet, valveless horn blare). As I noted, I find the Freiburgers to be the best -- best combination of performance and sound quality. Yes, it's pricier. My own philosophy is to pay what is needed for works I really want. But that's me.


----------



## AH music

The sheer amount of work Telemann composed seems daunting. My first venture was the Naxos (surprise, surprise) recording of the Darmstadt Overtures (Suites) with the Cologne Chamber Orchestra under Muhler-Bruhl, a disc I really love. I then got the Naxos set of the Taflemusik (different performers), but for some reason have never really liked them. Must do some spotify sampling or something, really intrigued to know more of his music. I can see the sense of likening Telemann to the Haydn of the baroque era.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

AH music said:


> The sheer amount of work Telemann composed seems daunting. My first venture was the Naxos (surprise, surprise) recording of the Darmstadt Overtures (Suites) with the Cologne Chamber Orchestra under Muhler-Bruhl, a disc I really love. I then got the Naxos set of the Taflemusik (different performers), but for some reason have never really liked them. Must do some spotify sampling or something, really intrigued to know more of his music. I can see the sense of likening Telemann to the Haydn of the baroque era.


I think period performance fits better with the nature of the music in the Tafelmusik - you need clarity and transparence, and period instruments are excellent for that. Telemann has a charm all of his own - his music is very optimistic and transports you to an old, baroque world .


----------



## hpowders

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I think period performance fits better with the nature of the music in the Tafelmusik - you need clarity and transparence, and period instruments are excellent for that. Telemann has a charm all of his own - his music is very optimistic and transports you to an old, baroque world .


Which composer do you prefer, Haydn or Telemann?


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

hpowders said:


> Which composer do you prefer, Haydn or Telemann?


Well, I prefer Haydn but Telemann is awesome in my books. He might be my second favourite composer, actually.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

And now time for the daily Telemann fix  :






The opening Andante has a beautiful melody. The 1st movement of Mendelssohn's violin concerto in E minor has a similar main theme, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Telemann's Passion settings have their own intimate, chamber-music like feel. I really enjoy these works. Been listening to his St. John's Passion on Youtube:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Organ fugues by Telemann:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Podcast about Telemann (BBC):
http://www.bbc.co.uk/music/artists/8f831f50-e409-47c3-8598-71a61bc8cfb3

Very informative, with commentary and examples of Telemann's works.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

For Telemann's (belated) death day (June 25th, 1767) - thank you for your wonderful music!






Listen to 8:48, what a wonderful melody, so hummable too.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Listening to Telemann's Tafelmusik - what wonderful mastery of instrumental interaction. Love that work. Telemann - the Haydn of the baroque period .


----------



## ribonucleic

KenOC said:


> Brilliant's "Telemann Edition" has 29 CDs and is advertised as a "good introduction" to his work.


This is unacceptable. We need a Complete Edition like those assembled for Mozart and Bach.

And if it takes 300 CDs, then so be it.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

A Telemann disc with very good performances, imo:









On modern instruments, but with enough bite and spontaneity to keep things fresh.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Telemann Concerto in D Major for 4 violins, transposed to 4 guitars:






Check out my Youtube channel for other pieces by Telemann (among others  ):


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Photographs from the Hamburg Telemann museum, hope you enjoy :


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Additional photos:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

P.S. - This museum is also devoted to C. P. E. Bach and Johann Adolf Hasse - I need to explore the music of these two masters in more detail.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I'm also stunned by the amount of negative commentary about Telemann contained in liner notes (!) of Telemann CDs. It's as if those purchasing Telemann's music have to be reminded of its supposed 'inferiority'. If interest arises, I can provide examples. I think Andreas Staier's comment about Telemann, and his gift to the Telemann museum (two benches, probably symbolizing rest and tranquillity) is far more appropriate:









Translated: 'A declaration of love for Telemann, the perhaps most spirited, charming, and upbeat composer that German-speaking countries have seen until today.'


----------



## leroy

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Listening to Telemann's Tafelmusik - what wonderful mastery of instrumental interaction. Love that work. Telemann - the Haydn of the baroque period .


Just dug out my Tafelmusik disc's and indeed your comment strikes a cord(ouch), his music is purely enjoyable.


----------



## Triplets

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I'm also stunned by the amount of negative commentary about Telemann contained in liner notes (!) of Telemann CDs. It's as if those purchasing Telemann's music have to be reminded of its supposed 'inferiority'. If interest arises, I can provide examples. I think Andreas Staier's comment about Telemann, and his gift to the Telemann museum (two benches, probably symbolizing rest and tranquillity) is far more appropriate:
> 
> View attachment 71667


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Triplets said:


> Tele was a lot more popular and financially successful during his lifetime than his contemporaries. It always seems like he gets bashed these days as critics feel compelled to redress that


But that's pretty ridiculous, imo - the guy's dead, give him a break. It's the same with Haydn - people should listen to Telemann for his own style, not for hearing 'a different Bach' or a 'different Handel'. Telemann, in his own way, is as much a master as both Handel and Bach - and his particular strength, imo, is the consistent conversational element in his instrumentation and his experimentation with instrumental combinations and colours, plus his humour. He was also a marvelous and inventive craftsman, knowing when to add the right textures at the right times, imo.


----------



## Triplets

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> But that's pretty ridiculous, imo - the guy's dead, give him a break. It's the same with Haydn - people should listen to Telemann for his own style, not for hearing 'a different Bach' or a 'different Handel'. Telemann, in his own way, is as much a master as both Handel and Bach - and his particular strength, imo, is the consistent conversational element in his instrumentation and his experimentation with instrumental combinations and colours, plus his humour. He was also a marvelous and inventive craftsman, knowing when to add the right textures at the right times, imo.


Agreed. i didn't say the Teleman bashing was justifiable, but offering an explanation for why it occurs


----------



## Heliogabo

I've been listening a lot of Telemann's music and loving it. Recently I ordered a set which includes 5 cds of "Der getreue Music Meister" (the constant music master). But I can't find some information about this work, curiosly, just some recordings. Do you know people what kind of Telemann's work this is? Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

a couple of seconds with a search engine produces the following (from http://www.allmusic.com/composition...-and-chamber-instrumental-pieces-mc0002482047)

Like Telemann's later Essercizii Musici, The Faithful Music-Master was intended for purchase by bourgeois amateurs who amused themselves by playing music at home. This collection, however, is explicitly didactic. Telemann issued it in the form of a serial, or music journal, broken into 25 lessons issued every two weeks between November 13, 1728, and November 1, 1729. Each issue contained one large-scale composition, usually a sonata for solo instrument and continuo, but sometimes a trio sonata, a suite for a single instrument such as harpsichord or lute, or even a vocal cantata. Alongside this were vocal arias, small character pieces, canons, and exercises in counterpoint to be completed by the purchaser. The amount of this "extra" material depended solely on how much space remained in each four-page issue after inclusion of the principal piece.

Daringly, Telemann wrote selections not only for such common household instruments as violin, recorder, and harpsichord, but also for such specialty items as trumpet, horn, and chalumeau. In most cases, this music could easily be adapted for other instruments. Even so, Telemann did not anticipate his subscribers would be forming their own orchestras; no piece calls for more than five or six performers, although some require rather unusual combinations (in one case, two sopranos, two violins, and continuo).

Despite the pedagogical nature of The Faithful Music-Master, many of these compositions require -- or help develop in the player -- fairly high skill. The solo violin, gamba, and harpsichord works are particularly advanced, though not of insurmountable difficulty, and the arias are taken from operas Telemann had written for professional singers (Emma und Eginhard, Calypso, Belsazar, and Sancio und Aesop, now otherwise lost). Telemann invited other composers to contribute to the series. Many of these guests were obscure workaday musicians from the Hamburg area, but a few rather famous names also pop up: Bonporti, Zelenka, Pisendel, Weiss, and even J.S. Bach, who supplied a "riddle canon" (BWV 1074).


----------



## Heliogabo

Thanks a lot Headphone Hermit, that was what I was looking for. It looks very interesting but does not seems to be a popular work. We'll see...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Heliogabo said:


> Thanks a lot Headphone Hermit, that was what I was looking for. It looks very interesting but does not seems to be a popular work. We'll see...


You can't really go 'wrong' with Telemann imo, his music is always refreshing, fun, very well composed and balanced.


----------



## Heliogabo

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> You can't really go 'wrong' with Telemann imo, his music is always refreshing, fun, very well composed and balanced.


Totally agreed. Telemann is pure joy!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Heliogabo said:


> Totally agreed. Telemann is pure joy!


Nice to see I'm not alone on this .


----------



## Sloe

Heliogabo said:


> Totally agreed. Telemann is pure joy!


I agree I always get happy listening to Telemann.


----------



## Heliogabo

I love this one:


----------



## PJaye

Being a mandolin player, I came to find out about Telemann through his mandolin pieces. I started finding them performed by various professional players on youtube, and got great enjoyment out of them. I think he understood and brought out the beauty of the mandolin in a way that the most notable composers for that instrument did, like Vivaldi, or Calace. So, I find it a sad neglect that there isn't a single cd out there to be found of Telemann's compositions for mandolin -and he wrote so many. Here's hoping some nice record label might approach some players who could change that.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

his 'Passionsoratorium' is highly recommended and I belive very-well priced:









This is a very fine record - excellent, transparent period practice performance. The piece is highly varied and has wonderful arias, choirs, a wonderful chamber music feel and the excellent accents in instrumental colour typical for Telemann. This was a very popular work in the 18th century.


----------



## Rik1

I recently discovered the Brockes Passion. I was completely bowled over by it. I've always liked Telemann, but I generally associate him with humorous, light, fun, but impeccably well composed instrumental music. He is always satisfying for musicians to play as well, being very good at writing idiomatically for different instruments. However, I had never heard Telemann write dark, sombre serious music before. It feels way ahead of its time in places, and surprisingly some moments that wouldn't be out of place in a Rameau opera. Of all Baroque music, the sheer volume of his output means that there is always more to discover and be surprised by.

The sinfonia is wonderfully morose but this trio caught my ear:


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Rik1 said:


> I recently discovered the Brockes Passion. I was completely bowled over by it. I've always liked Telemann, but I generally associate him with humorous, light, fun, but impeccably well composed instrumental music. He is always satisfying for musicians to play as well, being very good at writing idiomatically for different instruments. However, I had never heard Telemann write dark, sombre serious music before. It feels way ahead of its time in places, and surprisingly some moments that wouldn't be out of place in a Rameau opera. Of all Baroque music, the sheer volume of his output means that there is always more to discover and be surprised by.
> 
> The sinfonia is wonderfully morose but this trio caught my ear:


Telemann has plenty of darker, somber music in his concertos and in his other Passions. The following movement is a good example:






(at 9:33), or his wonderful Oboe Concerto in E minor:






Also, if you like the darker-hued Telemann, check out his Passionsoratorium.


----------



## dieter

BuddhaBandit said:


> I do  And, at least for me, it applies to Telemann, too, except the Tafelmusik and the Passions. Also, being a huge Bach fan, Telemann seems far inferior by comparison.


I agree totally about most of Telemann's vocal music, Bach is so superior: the concerti and Suites are so fabulous though and elevate his status to a near great composer for mine.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

dieter said:


> I agree totally about most of Telemann's vocal music, Bach is so superior: the concerti and Suites are so fabulous though and elevate his status to a near great composer for mine.


I have to disagree. Telemann's vocal music is very good, there are plenty of strong works. Maybe they're not quite as 'epic' as Bach's, but Telemann's vocal music has a different style and feel which has its own strengths.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Ok, so I hear the Telemann name everywhere here for the last week, what should I listen too?


----------



## KenOC

Telemann's "Don Quixote" is always popular.


----------



## Chronochromie

Xenakiboy said:


> Ok, so I hear the Telemann name everywhere here for the last week, what should I listen too?


Rameau.

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Xenakiboy

Chronochromie said:


> Rameau.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.


I'll check him out too!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Telemann composed more than a few marvelous works of vocal music. To dismiss them because they aren't as good as Bach strikes me as absurd as dismissing the whole of Western music beyond Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven because no one else can rival them. Handel, Vivaldi, Monteverdi, Biber, Zelenka, Telemann, Scarlatti Sr. & Jr., Rameau... and a slew of other Baroque composers all composed works of great merit... if not equal to or surpassing Bach. One needs to spend time with them no less than one spends with the wealth of Romantic or Post-Romantic composers in order to come to a greater appreciation for their work


----------



## ArtMusic

Telemann is a must for German High Baroque listeners. He wrote for just about every instrument and genre of his day and was held in high esteem by J. S. Bach and Handel.


----------



## dieter

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> I have to disagree. Telemann's vocal music is very good, there are plenty of strong works. Maybe they're not quite as 'epic' as Bach's, but Telemann's vocal music has a different style and feel which has its own strengths.


I've bought a lot of it but for me a lot of it plods...Much as I love Telemann.


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> I'll check him out too!


He used to go out with Juliet, Shakespeare, no less, wrote a play about it.


----------



## dieter

Xenakiboy said:


> Ok, so I hear the Telemann name everywhere here for the last week, what should I listen too?


Start with the orchestral suites and overtures: Ter Linden: Telemann - Overtures and Concertos - Ensemble Arion, Jaap ter Linden

Telemann - Overtures and Concertos - Ensemble Arion, Jaap ter Linden-Chamber Ensemble-Baroque 
ID: EMCCD7766 (EAN: 622406776626) |

TELEMANN, Georg Philipp
Ensembles:
Ensemble Arion
Conductors:
LINDEN, Jaap Ter
Other info:

A wonderful collection of Overtures and Concerto's by Georg Philipp Telemann never before recorded on period instruments; 3 overtures and 2 concertos featuring soloists from the Ensemble Arion under the leadership of Jaap ter Linden. Hidden Treasures!

Telemann:
Overture in D Major TWV554
Concerto TWV 53:C1 in C major for 2 oboes, bassoon, strings & b.c.
Concerto TWV 51:G2 in G major for flute, strings & b.c.
Overture in E minor TWV55:e8
Overture in E flat major, TWV 55:Es1


----------



## dieter

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Telemann composed more than a few marvelous works of vocal music. To dismiss them because they aren't as good as Bach strikes me as absurd as dismissing the whole of Western music beyond Bach, Mozart, and Beethoven because no one else can rival them. Handel, Vivaldi, Monteverdi, Biber, Zelenka, Telemann, Scarlatti Sr. & Jr., Rameau... and a slew of other Baroque composers all composed works of great merit... if not equal to or surpassing Bach. One needs to spend time with them no less than one spends with the wealth of Romantic or Post-Romantic composers in order to come to a greater appreciation for their work


Good point. I'm not dismissing his vocal output. There are beautiful things, agreed, but for me a lot of it plods. I like his operas though...


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Xenakiboy said:


> Ok, so I hear the Telemann name everywhere here for the last week, what should I listen too?


Listen to his Viola Concerto, or the Suite for Recorder in A minor first. Try the Tafelmusik and also his Violin Fantasias. And, of course, there's the Wassermusik (Water music). His Trio Sonatas and Paris Quartets are also very good. He has plenty of excellent works.

Also, I recommend this disc on the Brilliant Classics label:









These are high quality performances of a large number of very good concertos, for a low price.


----------



## Tero

The trumpet music, concertos and suites, was something I listened to in the 90s a lot. I went back to the discs I had. Then I looked at the current discs. There was a setor trumpet works by rather lesser performers on 5-6 discs. The only one that promised a bit more period instruments was the La Petite band disc. It is typical in that it mixes oboe and other works.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M9AH5KK/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Brilliant also had a box that was broadly "Telemann collecion" with a number of trumpet and horn works. Those I never know what I get till I have it in hand. Some have been modern instruments, none have been bad.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

Tero said:


> The trumpet music, concertos and suites, was something I listened to in the 90s a lot. I went back to the discs I had. Then I looked at the current discs. There was a setor trumpet works by rather lesser performers on 5-6 discs. The only one that promised a bit more period instruments was the La Petite band disc. It is typical in that it mixes oboe and other works.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01M9AH5KK/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Brilliant also had a box that was broadly "Telemann collecion" with a number of trumpet and horn works. Those I never know what I get till I have it in hand. Some have been modern instruments, none have been bad.


They have a bigger set called The Telemann edition:


----------



## Larkenfield

Dr. Albert Schweitzer spoke of Telemann's cantatas as being vastly inferior to Bach's, until it was later discovered that some of the cantatas attributed to Bach had been written by Telemann. Vladamir Horowitz did not like Telemann and spoke openly about it, and there have been other detractors who thought that the composer composed too much for any of it to be any good, though half of his output has been lost and about 1500 works remain. But one needs to know where to look, and many of the Telemann concertos or terrific, as well as other works. At his best he could be many things: rhythmically vital, dignified, elevated, royal, stately, versatile, melodic – and many of his flute sonates are considered to be classics for the instrument. There is certainly much more to him than his Tafilmusik that's been played the death. Telemann was also a close friend of Bach, and the feelings of respect seemed to be mutual.


----------



## Larkenfield

Dr. Albert Schweitzer spoke of Telemann's cantatas as being vastly inferior to Bach's, until it was later discovered that some of the cantatas attributed to Bach had been written by Telemann. I just love that to keep the musicologists and the historians from getting overly confident in their conclusions. 

Vladamir Horwitz did not like Telemann and spoke openly about it, and there have been other detractors who thought that the composer composed too much for any of it to be any good, though half of his output has been lost and about 1500 works remain. But one needs to know where to look, and many of the Telemann concertos are terrific, as well as other works. 

At his best he can be many things: rhythmically vital, spirited, dignified, elevated, uplifting, courtly, royal, stately, versatile, melodic – and many of his flute sonates are considered to be classics for the instrument. There is certainly much more to him than his Tafelmusik that's been played to death. Telemann was also a close friend of Bach, and the feelings of respect were mutual. Quite naturally, I enjoy him very much when I'm going for Baroque.


----------



## classical yorkist

I simply adore Telemann, he's not the most innovative of composers but he's very entertaining, but his output is extremely intimidating. Could you wise folks please recommend some choral/sacred works for me to listen to please? I only want motets, cantatas, masses etc nothing secular thanks. Got plenty of that already.


----------



## Pugg

classical yorkist said:


> I simply adore Telemann, he's not the most innovative of composers but he's very entertaining, but his output is extremely intimidating. Could you wise folks please recommend some choral/sacred works for me to listen to please? I only want motets, cantatas, masses etc nothing secular thanks. Got plenty of that already.


http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7779552

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7772982

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/CPO/7775462

These are all very fine works, highly recommended.


----------



## Nereffid

Brockes-Passion: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Harmonia+Mundi/HMC902013%2F14

Der Tod Jesu: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Etcetera/KTC1289


----------



## Tero

Johnnie Burgess said:


> They have a bigger set called The Telemann edition:


Yeah, thanks. My purchases aren't what they were 10 years ago, so now it's just replacing some of the worst with better versions. Or keep tow sometimes. The 50 would be an effort to get. I like the themed sets: oboe, wind etc.


----------



## David OByrne

I like Telemann a bit


----------



## Portamento

I enjoy Telemann's Brockes-Passion, but not much else (unfortunately)....


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

i like music said:


> I enjoy Telemann's Brockes-Passion, but not much else (unfortunately)....


You should try the Paris Quartets.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

A newer Telemann release that I would highly recommend:









This is a period instrument performance with a crystal-clear harpsichord sound and a fine violin performance. The production quality is excellent.


----------



## RogerWaters

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> A newer Telemann release that I would highly recommend:
> 
> View attachment 98057
> 
> 
> This is a period instrument performance with a crystal-clear harpsichord sound and a fine violin performance. The production quality is excellent.


Very nice indeed


----------



## Tero

With the authentic style, could not resist this 7 CD set:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2018/Jan/Telemann_companion_HMX2908781.htm

You can get it at Import CDs or Amazon or the sellers there ditectly, probably Presto too. Amazon is sloppy with product descriptions. O got it for 30-40 dollars.

The Overtures disc will be my top interest. I do have the complete, so they say, overtures on Brilliant. All OK but not quite the level of the Berlin orchestra.


----------



## Derek23

Telemann wrote much for amateur players of his time - and indeed published a lot himself. For me as a recorder player, Telemann is an unfailing source of joy and I have spent countless hours with various friends tackling many of his trio sonatas. Recently with some judicious "octavation" of the flute parts we have been exploring the Paris quartets. I do not like ranking composers, but what I would say is that while I enjoy listening to Bach, I prefer to play - or attempt to play - Telemann.


----------



## labarker

I have Freiburger Barockorchester and Orchestra of the Golden Age playing Tafelmusik. I'm not sure why I have two versions. My latest Telemann acquisition is Essercizii Musici from Florilegium, Volume 1, 2 CDs. See 
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8426397--telemann-essercizii-musici
It's stunning. I wouldn't have known the music was composed for talented amateurs if the programme notes hadn't stated this fact. The violin sonata in A major TWV 41:a6 doesn't sound too easy to me. One of the problems with buying Telemann's music is it's so easy to double up. He had an amazingly long life for someone of his time and that would account in part for his prolific output. Telemann was enormously talented. He played most of the instruments for which he wrote and was entirely self-taught both as a performer and a composer.


----------



## Artran

I've been reading through the posts in this thread and it's interesting that there're still people who dismiss Telemann. Maybe it's because he didn't pen any evergreens like Bach did with Air, Vivaldi with Four Seasons or Handel with Messiah (which does a lot for recognizing an importance). Furthermore his oeuvre is extremely voluminous and hard to grasp. His greatness lies in his unprecedented resourcefulness and sheer variety though. He is always at least very good, if not great or excellent. He had also a great taste and although he did compose a lot for money (he had debts because of his second wife) his music almost never sounds dull, uniform or perfunctory. It's constant joy to listen to. If everything from late baroque music should be destroyed except for one composer I would, as much as I adore Bach, choose Telemann. I tend to see Bach as a "free radical", whereas Telemann in his inventive eclecticism is the true heart and soul of the period for me.

My favorite works are probably his fantasias for solo flute TWV 40:2-40:13 and solo violin 40:14-40:25.


----------



## KenOC

From the Composer's Datebook today, to note the anniversary of Telemann's passing:
-----------------------------------
In the Guiness Book of Music Facts and Feats, the record for "Most Prolific Composer" goes to Georg Philip Telemann, who died on today's date in 1767 at the age of 86. And longevity gave an edge to productivity: Telemann outlived his prolific contemporary, J.S. Bach, by 21 years, and outlived Handel by 12. But even considering the extra years he lived, Telemann's output is staggering. Of Bach's cantatas, some 200 or so survive, but Telemann's number 1400. He also wrote 125 orchestral suites, 125 concertos, 130 trios, 145 pieces for solo keyboard, and about 50 operas. Most composers (if they are lucky), publish one autobiography; Telemann published three, and commented in one of them, "How is it possible for me to remember everything I wrote for violin and winds?" Sometimes, in addition to composing original music, Telemann was also asked to perform it: "A few days before I play a violin concerto," he wrote, "I always locked myself away, fiddle in hand, shirt-sleeves rolled up, with something strong to calm the nerves, and practice." Fortunately, Telemann seemed to find musical inspiration everywhere, including from the pop and folk music of his day. As he put it, "One would scarcely believe what wonderful ideas pipers and fiddlers have when they improvise while dancers pause for breath. An observer could easily gather enough ideas from them in eight days to last a lifetime!"


----------



## hammeredklavier

^Interestingly, Telemann's reputation for composing fast was known in other parts of Germany at the time

Johann Ernst Eberlin (27 March 1702 - 19 June 1762) was a German composer and organist whose works bridge the baroque and classical eras. He was a prolific composer, chiefly of church organ and choral music. Marpurg claims he wrote as much and as rapidly as Alessandro Scarlatti and Georg Philipp Telemann, a claim also repeated by Leopold Mozart - though ultimately Eberlin did not live nearly as long as either of those two composers.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johann_Ernst_Eberlin


----------



## Musicaterina

ArtMusic said:


> Telemann is a must for German High Baroque listeners. He wrote for just about every instrument and genre of his day and was held in high esteem by J. S. Bach and Handel.


Yes, that's right. I think his music is played much too rarely today. I especially like his cello sonata and his works for viola da gamba.


----------



## sstucky

The Leipzig town fathers tried to get Telemann as Thomaskantor in 1722-23, but he wasn’t interested, so they had to hire JSB.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough

I don't know if this piece has been highlighted yet, but the finale to his sonata for violin and keyboard in g major is one of those gems that keeps me sifting through Telemann at least once every few months. The whole sonata is good, but I just love, love, love this part! It seems like the kind of piece that, given the right exposure, could become iconic in a "Ohhh he's the guy who wrote that violin thing I always hear in commercials" sorta way.


----------



## premont

sstucky said:


> The Leipzig town fathers tried to get Telemann as Thomaskantor in 1722-23, but he wasn't interested, so they had to hire JSB.


Glück im unglück!


----------



## thejewk

I purchased a couple of recorders at Christmas time, thinking it might be a bit of a distraction when I'm not able to play my other instruments, and as an aid to learning to properly read sheet music. Since then, with the help of a few anthologies of music for the Alto, I've discovered the wonderful Fantasias of Telemann for flute, which I spend my time casually butchering with my ineptitude.

I think one of my major projects of the year will be to explore some small corner of his vast output for other similarly vital, varied, and characterful pieces as these.


----------



## ArtMusic

We're lucky to have an abundant of great Baroque music from Telemann. I enjoy his concertos, orchestral works and other instrumental music.


----------



## HerbertNorman

Well this thread has inspired me to really have a dig at Telemann's music. I have set a goal of listening to more Baroque music as I haven't explored that period enough yet. I am very much acquainted with J.S.Bach and G.F.Händel , Vivaldi etc... But there is so much more to explore. 
Thanks for the help fellow TC members!


----------



## Haydn70

HerbertNorman said:


> Well this thread has inspired me to really have a dig at Telemann's music. I have set a goal of listening to more Baroque music as I haven't explored that period enough yet. I am very much acquainted with J.S.Bach and G.F.Händel , Vivaldi etc... But there is so much more to explore.
> Thanks for the help fellow TC members!


I love Telemann...one of my favorite composers.

Here is one of my favorite pieces of his:


----------



## Haydn70

Another wonderful piece:






I especially love the last movement:


----------



## Haydn70

Another favorite of mine...his Wassermusik:


----------



## basseux

Heliogabo said:


> Totally agreed. Telemann is pure joy!


Just wanted to say Viola Concerto in G Major, TWV 51:G9: IV. Presto from Telemann is my pure joy of the week.


----------



## Musicaterina

I like the cello sonata by Telemann very much:


----------



## ArtMusic

He wrote as many as 50 operas but only about 9 or 10 survived complete.

_Orpheus, ópera en 3 actos_ (1726)


----------



## thejewk

I've spent the morning listening to a selection of Telemann's Concertos for Oboe, Violin and Recorder (separately as solo instruments in different concertos, not any of his triple concertos) and have enjoyed my time thoroughly. Telemann goes up in my estimation daily.


----------

